
How The Huffington Post Works - solipsist
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/02/10/huffington-post-bloggers_n_821446.html
======
kmfrk
I honestly can't imagine that the guy means what he writes. There's just no
way someone can be so narrow-minded.

